# Bobcat Skid Steer Scraper attachment



## Snow Lover (Sep 17, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with the Bobcat brand scraped attachment for ice removal?
I looks like a useful tool for certain jobs.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Rented one a couple times. I thought it worked well. I could never justify purchasing one however.


----------



## Snow Lover (Sep 17, 2009)

They are a bit expensive at >$1100 but if it works then it would be a good addition to the war chest.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I bought one last year. They are handy to have. They work great for hard packed snow. No so great for ice that is not too thick as it is very hard to get the disk under the ice. If you're doing a big area, it is easier and quicker if you have a second skid with a bucket to clean the loosened snow away. Otherwise you drive over the loosened snow and it tips the skid and makes it hard to keep the disk level. If no second skid, then you have to keep switching to a bucket to clear away the pack you have already loosened. There is not much to go wrong with them. IMO, worthwhile to have.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I have one...its great. I did get mine for 300 bucks but would almost pay the 1100 for one...


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

They use a similar attachment (with more discs) for scraping rubber off drag strips. I would think that you could easily fab up a multi-disc version for less than $1100...


----------

